# Jump Shooting Ethics



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Is there an unspoken rule about what time is appropriate to head out and jump shoot? I haven't hunted in a while but I remember usually anything after 11 the folks hunting over dekes didn't mind somebody stirring things up. 

I haven't hunted UT but I imagine it's a similar scenario? Family/work/school life really only permits me to hunt a few hours on an afternoon and I enjoy the workout. Any insight would be great, thanks!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

My personal opinion is that if the season is open, it doesn't matter which method you use to kill birds. Obviously, just be one of the few that respect people's setups and avoid walking into their decoy spread. Good luck - jump shooting is a good time!

The "duck dynasty" crowd usually only lasts a couple hours on opening day anyway, so you won't have to worry about them for the rest of the season. ;-)


----------



## amrich17 (Jan 19, 2015)

I agree with CPAjeff anytime is fine as long as your respectful to others. The only thing I'd say is make sure they jump before you shoot.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Just be cool, on both sides. Setting up a decoy spread in Howard Slough on shotgun alley means your going to get company. Jump shooting isn't the red headed step child. But good luck. I watch those guys on shotgun alley with binos and those guys stack in there every 10ft. My 5yr old loves listening to the "war". It is pretty funny listening to it, and the non stop yelling at dogs because they are all packed so tight.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Good advice has been given. Nothing wrong with jump shooting. A lot of people do it, especially after the freeze I walk several sloughs jump shooting. Just respect other people and no shooting their decoys when you stumble across some un lively looking birds just sitting on the water :shock:


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks all for the help. I was looking at Bear River due to its proximity to the house. I think i'll find some good spots to stretch my legs later this season.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

CAExpat said:


> Thanks all for the help. I was looking at Bear River due to its proximity to the house. I think i'll find some good spots to stretch my legs later this season.


there going to be no water there for the birds this year.


----------



## amrich17 (Jan 19, 2015)

dkhntrdstn said:


> there going to be no water there for the birds this year.


Why do you say that?? They always wait last minute for the water right to fill it up.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

amrich17 said:


> Why do you say that?? They always wait last minute for the water right to fill it up.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


right now there is two channels that are all was full and they are bone dry.Plus they are talking about lowering the water in unite 2c in Nov.


----------



## amrich17 (Jan 19, 2015)

Haha well that sucks good thing I am going to school in south Dakota 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

amrich17 said:


> Haha well that sucks good thing I am going to school in south Dakota
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


yes it does but i hope it all is false. you will have some awesome hunting there.


----------

